# Have You Ever Been In A Food Fight?



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

"FOOD FIGHT"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2014)

No, they even gross me out when I see them on TV.  Never was even around anyone who was having a food fight.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

Me neither Sea.  What a waste of good food when half the world is starving.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 22, 2014)

No my farther told me never waste food and never throw it at some one what a waste. People who do this have never know hardship.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 23, 2014)

Not the typical food fight, but as a youngster my cousin's dad had a large garden and toward the end of the growing season we would have a food fight in the garden with the rotten vegetables that were left. We never wasted good food.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Not the typical food fight, but as a youngster my cousin's dad had a large garden and toward the end of the growing season we would have a food fight in the garden with the rotten vegetables that were left. We never wasted good food.



I would call that Food Fun!  Good job!


----------



## Misty (Jul 5, 2014)

I was never in a food fight, but my son was in one, when he was in Junior High School, in fact he started it during lunch in the cafeteria, and many others joined in, and the cafeteria had to be closed. Principal called me...so embarrassing. He was such a challenge...Glad he's grown.


----------

